

Asana: Dustin and Justin's Quest for Flow - derwiki
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/asana-dustin-and-justins-quest-for-flow-11022011.html

======
Jeff_29
Also reported in the NYT ([http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/11/02/asana-
introduces-a-...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/11/02/asana-introduces-a-
souped-up-to-do-list-to-organize-your-work/)).

I've heard the rumors and am excited to finally try this out, but I'm a bit
disappointed that in won't run on IE without a browser plugin. If the intent
is for this to be used by teams, I would assume that the folks at Asana would
realize that a large number of organizations (mine included) still use IE, and
often make it difficult for people to install plugins.

~~~
jwallaceparker
Unfortunately for IE users the development costs of supporting IE with a rich
web application are very high.

~~~
derwiki
I was more surprised to find out they don't support Firefox

------
jwallaceparker
Looks pretty cool. I've signed up and I'll give it a look.

For me, it's going to be tough for any tool to replace Wunderlist, which has
native app support (Mac/iPad/iPhone) and is free and elegant.

